# Moving to Lesvos



## GregKotzamanis (Jun 4, 2009)

hello all,
i'm after a bit of advice or even tales of anyone who's been in a similar situation,

my father and his side of the family are greek and as such all live there, i am looking emigrating there this year. I did live there for a short while as a very young child with my mother, brother and sister.
i do not have a greek passport and am not sure wether i do possibly have dual nationality, if i was to get a greek passport would i then need to do military service? and does anyone know how i would go about applying for the greek version of national insurance and such?

any help is greatly appreciated

Thanks

Greg K


----------



## teneighty (Nov 22, 2009)

Also looking for information on this subject myself, can anyone confirm if Greece provides the option of an alternative to military service, i.e. some form of civil service?

Here is what I have found so far:

If you were not born in Greece I don't think it's likely you have greek citizenship unless there wqs intervention after. My grandfather was greek and my mother has a Greek passport, so I have done some research. If you have a greek parent under greek law you are entitled to greek citizenship, and from what I undrestand it can be dual citizenship. It is the greek consulate in your country that will "assist you to exercise your right to greek citizenship".

Greece is pretty serious when it comes to military service, they don't excuse you until you are quite on in years and even then you have to pay the wage of someone doing military service in your place. Two important points:

1. You can aquire greek citizenship without being a permanent resident. So as long as you do not reside in Greece more than 6 months (in a calender year, in a é year period, i am not sure) you do not have to serve. As soon as you are there longer than 6 months you become a permanent resident. Since you are also a citizen you are required by law to perform military service.

2. An autstralian friend of mine has a grandfather who is a citizen, not of greece, but a european country entering the EU and one where military service is required. I came to the forum to confirm this, right now all I have is his word. He said it is a European Union requirement to provide an alternative to military service, so it would be a non-military civil service, perhaps working with the fire department. This option however would more than likely be for a longer period of time. 

In the course of my research, i don't recall any mention of alternative service. I would be likely to recall as I am against serving in the military, personally. An alternative would change things considerably.


----------

